# on coming stupidity, you may want to duck for this one



## hartl0602 (Jan 11, 2006)

i was just struck by a bit of wow what was in that drink...

i pose question; it is said that if something looks like a duck, walks like a duck, and sounds like a duck...it must be a duck. but i put this before you, what if, it looks like a duck, walks like a duck, but actually sounds like Jimmy Durante?

:tpd: now where did i leave my medication


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

Have a beer and a cigar and call me in the morning.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Aflak!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

someone fill me in on what this topic is about?

is it about a drink?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

IHT said:


> is it about a drink?


The only thing drink related is that he had one too many drinks... :r


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

I say lop its head off, stuff it, cook it and eat it. Preferrably with a nice cognac.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Nothing to see here. Move along folks.


----------

